# 2 full kits wanted



## Andre (3/8/15)

I need as one order for two new converts, the following:

1 x black Subox Mini kit
1 x white Subox Mini kit
4 x Smurfs or similar batteries
2 x 2 berth chargers
10 x 1.5 ohm VOCC coil heads


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/8/15)

Andre said:


> I need as one order for two new converts, the following:
> 
> 1 x black Subox Mini kit
> 1 x white Subox Mini kit
> ...



Good luck with that @Andre! Been there done that and still don't have the t-shirt... I have bought 7 Subox's so far for newbies... but still waiting for the 1,5Ω Coils.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Andre (3/8/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Good luck with that @Andre! Been there done that and still don't have the t-shirt... I have bought 7 Subox's so far for newbies... but still waiting for the 1,5Ω Coils.


Well, if I could only get all the other stuff at one place!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie (3/8/15)

Andre said:


> I need as one order for two new converts, the following:
> 
> 1 x black Subox Mini kit
> 1 x white Subox Mini kit
> ...



Thats a epic started converter kit selction you got going!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (3/8/15)

Just a question? Are you looking for the 1.5 ohm OCC coils like the 0.5 and 1.2 that come with the Subox kit or the VOCC 1.5 ohm coils? There is a difference


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (3/8/15)

By the way, we can supply you with all of the above except for the battery chargers in around 10 days time. The coils would be the 1.5 ohm OCC coils.


----------



## Andre (3/8/15)

Vaperite South Africa said:


> Just a question? Are you looking for the 1.5 ohm OCC coils like the 0.5 and 1.2 that come with the Subox kit or the VOCC 1.5 ohm coils? There is a difference


My Subox Mini Kit came with one 1.5 ohm VOCC coil and one 0.5 ohm VOCC coil. And the RBA deck of course.


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (3/8/15)

This is a Kangertech VOCC coil. Do you mean the vertical OCC coil?


----------



## Andre (3/8/15)

Vaperite South Africa said:


> This is a Kangertech VOCC coil. Do you mean the vertical OCC coil?
> View attachment 32734


Ah, I see where the confusion comes in. I want the OCC square coil heads with the vertical coil inside, at 1.5 ohms. Which fits into the newest generation Subtank Mini.


----------



## ComplexChaos (3/8/15)

Andre said:


> I need as one order for two new converts, the following:
> 
> 1 x black Subox Mini kit
> 1 x white Subox Mini kit
> ...




Hi @Andre
I have a shipment that just cleared customs and should receive it early tomorrow morning. Items will be on the website tomorrow sometime if you are interested. Please see below:

1 x black Subox Mini kit - *✔*
1 x white Subox Mini kit - *✔*
4 x Smurfs or similar batteries *✔*
2 x 2 berth chargers - *X* (No Chargers unfortunately)
10 x 1.5 ohm VOCC coil heads * ✔* (I have 1.2 ohm and 0.5 ohm coils)

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Andre (3/8/15)

ComplexChaos said:


> Hi @Andre
> I have a shipment that just cleared customs and should receive it early tomorrow morning. Items will be on the website tomorrow sometime if you are interested. Please see below:
> 
> 1 x black Subox Mini kit - *✔*
> ...


Perfect, thank you, please reserve for me. The 1.2 ohm coils should do. Those are the square ones with vertical coils for the new Subtank Mini? If you can maybe PM me pricing per item to just make sure with the converts.
PS: Just taken my first few toots of your Peaches and Cream. Love it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/8/15)

Andre said:


> PS: Just taken my first few toots of your Peaches and Cream. Love it!



OK I'll bite... just ordered some!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## ComplexChaos (3/8/15)

Andre said:


> Perfect, thank you, please reserve for me. The 1.2 ohm coils should do. Those are the square ones with vertical coils for the new Subtank Mini? If you can maybe PM me pricing per item to just make sure with the converts.
> PS: Just taken my first few toots of your Peaches and Cream. Love it!


Sure, I will send you a pm with final pricing early tomorrow morning and keep them aside for you. The coils are definitely the square coils for the subtank mini, ordered them with the subox kits. 

Glad you liked the juice!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## ComplexChaos (3/8/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> OK I'll bite... just ordered some!


Thanks Oom Rob, your order is on its way.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/8/15)

ComplexChaos said:


> Thanks Oom Rob, your order is on its way.



That was rather fast!

Reactions: Like 2


----------

